# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Διπλωματική

## Kyriakos

Παρακαλώ θερμά, αν έχετε χρόνο, να συμπληρώσετε το κάτωθι:

http://www.nms.at/survey

Πρόκειται για στοιχεία που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για διπλωματική εργασία (της αδελφούλας μου)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ακ των πρωτέρων

----------


## lifesea

> Παρακαλώ θερμά, αν έχετε χρόνο, να συμπληρώσετε το κάτωθι:
> 
> http://www.nms.at/survey
> 
> Πρόκειται για στοιχεία που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για διπλωματική εργασία (της αδελφούλας μου)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ ακ των πρωτέρων


Παρακαλουμε εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## Kyriakos

> Παρακαλουμε εκ των πρωτερων


Εκ των υστέρων,

το συμπλήρωσες, ή μόνο σχολιάζουμε; ε! ε;

----------


## lifesea

> Εκ των υστέρων,
> 
> το συμπλήρωσες, ή μόνο σχολιάζουμε; ε! ε;


για την ωρα το εχω προωθηση . . . :-p

----------

